# TURKEY RIDGE HUNT CLUB IS LOOKING FOR MEMBERS



## JOETOM (Apr 1, 2007)

TURKEY RIDGE HUNT CLUB IN HANCOCK CNTY IS LOOKING FOR MEMBERS. 286 ACERS,STANDING PINES,HARDWOOD BOTTOMS,7 CREEKS.NICE. DUES ARE BETWEEN 350.00 TO 425.00 PER YEAR DEPENDING ON THE # OF MEMBERS. PM ME FOR MORE INFO OR CONTACT INFO.


----------



## FunHunt (Apr 1, 2007)

do you only allow turkey hunting?


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 1, 2007)

*hunting club*

how many members are in this club?


----------



## JOETOM (Apr 1, 2007)

no, deer also.


----------



## JOETOM (Apr 1, 2007)

right now there are 4. send me your name and # and i'll give to club manager.


----------



## JOETOM (Apr 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LKMENO (Apr 7, 2007)

*turkey ridge*

could i get some more info ,price per year,where in hancock co. i live in hancock co on the lake

sonny carpenter

706-444-7044
our70@hughes.net


----------



## JOETOM (Apr 9, 2007)

I WILL FOWARD YOUR CONTACT INFO TO THE CLUB MANAGER!


----------



## parkerman (Apr 9, 2007)

Is this the club that is on Warren Chapel Road?

If so, is Dennis still running the club?


----------



## JOETOM (Apr 10, 2007)

YES


----------



## parkerman (Apr 10, 2007)

pm sent to you.


----------



## parkerman (Apr 12, 2007)

I have hunted this land and I can attest to the quality of the land.  Deer and turkey are abundant with minimal pressure.


----------



## 2789britt (Apr 15, 2007)

how much per year/ # of members/ Location from atlanta / guest policy / and # of acres


----------



## brentenglish (Apr 16, 2007)

would like info  706 699 0366


----------



## JOETOM (Apr 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## flatwoodsgobbler (Apr 27, 2007)

I would like some more info on the club


----------



## BzyBmr (Apr 30, 2007)

flatwoodsgobbler
Send me an email and I'll get the info to you. 
I do plan on showing the property to all that are interested on May 26.

Dennis


----------



## BzyBmr (Jun 6, 2007)

I still have 4 openings in the hunt club.  Dues this year look to be $400 with 10 members total.  Here is a link to some pictures that was taken last year at one of my mineral bircks:  http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/bzybmr/album?.dir=/17fdre2&.src=ph&.tok=phoGd.EBxJYShfvp

Dennis


----------



## JOETOM (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BzyBmr (Jun 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BzyBmr (Jun 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BzyBmr (Jun 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JOETOM (Jul 1, 2007)

...


----------



## BzyBmr (Jul 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bigbob23 (Jul 15, 2007)

*great club*

I`v been a member of this club for 3 year and taken some nice deer


----------



## BzyBmr (Jul 19, 2007)

We still have 4 openings in the club for this years seasons.  Lease renewal is Aug 1.
Please contact me if interested.

Thanks


----------



## bigbob23 (Jul 29, 2007)

we still need 4 members


----------



## stixnstrings (Jul 30, 2007)

Whats the rules about your wife and kids wanting to hunt...Thanks


----------



## BzyBmr (Jul 30, 2007)

Your wife and kids through 12 grade are included in your membership. No restrictions on when they can hunt.


----------



## stixnstrings (Jul 30, 2007)

I may be interested if you could please send me a copy of your rules  ...thanks


----------



## Deer2kill (Aug 2, 2007)

did you fill all spots? If not email me psserve@aol.com
thanks!


----------



## BzyBmr (Aug 3, 2007)

Deer2kill - email sent.

I still have 4 openings for this season.


----------



## BzyBmr (Aug 6, 2007)

For those that was waiting for a return email about the club, I just got my email sent function to work.  As far as I can tell, all emails that I sent out for the past month went no where. 

If any one is still interested in the club, I still have 4 openings at $400 and will be able to return all emails.

Thanks

Dennis


----------



## bigbob23 (Aug 9, 2007)

man we are getting some great pic of bucks right now really nice 10 pt


----------



## bigbob23 (Aug 13, 2007)

*still looking*

we are still looking for members


----------



## georgiajoe (Aug 15, 2007)

would be interested in  a look this weekend for sure 2 members possible 3


----------



## BzyBmr (Aug 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## model94 (Aug 21, 2007)

are you still looking for members? if you are could you send me some details


----------



## parkerman (Aug 21, 2007)

Like I have stated before, I have hunted this land in the past and can attest to the quality of the land.  It has plenty of deer and turkey.


----------



## BzyBmr (Aug 21, 2007)

Model94

PM sent.


----------

